# Back tension and wind!



## JezR (Dec 14, 2008)

I originally posted in 3D forum they suggested to post here too.

How many people here shoot BT and are still able to consistantly hit inner kills in strong wind conditions? If BT is supposed to be a surprise shot then how do you control the shot in side wind conditions? Due to not being able to keep the pin still, you must be strongly compressing your back muscles at the moment when the pin is crossing the kill zone? Is this not the same as say squeezing a trigger? Therefore as some would say it is punching or controlling the shot. I'm just wondering if it is better to practice squeezing the trigger on my Just b cuz or continue practicing back tension. We have one of the windiest places here in South Africa and no indoor 3D!


----------



## Wyatt in PA (Dec 17, 2008)

The best way I've found, is to not be overly concerned, if the wind blows my pin over one way I'll slowly move it back, but stay focused on the target's center. I've shot many arrows that were good shots, and my focus was on the target, and I know for a fact my pin wasn't on the center, but it will just go in, I dunno how or why. If I let outside factors influence my focus on the center, the shot will not be a good, and it wouldn't be because the wind blew it, but because I allowed the wind to break my mental focus. Obviously your groups probably not be golf balls, but the only thing I can do is focus greatly on the center, and perfect form, the wind will do to me what it wants, that [email protected]$! LOL


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

it might also help to add mass wieght to your setup so its less suseptible to the wind


----------



## The Rev (Jun 9, 2006)

Wyatt in PA said:


> The best way I've found, is to not be overly concerned, if the wind blows my pin over one way I'll slowly move it back, but stay focused on the target's center. I've shot many arrows that were good shots, and my focus was on the target, and I know for a fact my pin wasn't on the center, but it will just go in, I dunno how or why. If I let outside factors influence my focus on the center, the shot will not be a good, and it wouldn't be because the wind blew it, but because I allowed the wind to break my mental focus. Obviously your groups probably not be golf balls, but the only thing I can do is focus greatly on the center, and perfect form, the wind will do to me what it wants, that [email protected]$! LOL


Good advise, also remember in the wind if you were using a trigger release you are more likely to punch the trigger anticipating the wind.


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

Mathewsju said:


> it might also help to add mass wieght to your setup so its less suseptible to the wind


:set1_signs009:


----------



## JezR (Dec 14, 2008)

Wyatt in PA said:


> The best way I've found, is to not be overly concerned, if the wind blows my pin over one way I'll slowly move it back, but stay focused on the target's center. I've shot many arrows that were good shots, and my focus was on the target, and I know for a fact my pin wasn't on the center, but it will just go in, I dunno how or why. If I let outside factors influence my focus on the center, the shot will not be a good, and it wouldn't be because the wind blew it, but because I allowed the wind to break my mental focus. Obviously your groups probably not be golf balls, but the only thing I can do is focus greatly on the center, and perfect form, the wind will do to me what it wants, that [email protected]$! LOL


Thanks for the advice. I'm new to BT and I found myself decreasing tension when the wind blew me off target. Then trying to increase it again which did not help. I've also found that the Doinker BCE31 gets blown around but adds massive amounts of stabilisation. So it looks like perseverance is the answer!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

The biggest thing that most shooters miss out on is to go out and PRACTICE in the wind when it is blowing. Don't miss any opportunity to shoot in the wind...because in order to learn to handle windy conditions...you have to shoot in windy conditions.
Most people avoid this like the plague...and as a result, WHEN (not if, but when) they encounter a wind during a competitive event...they are clueless as to how to handle it.

Bubbling? Only good way to learn this is to, on a calm day, or in the woods, take several DAYS to practice "bubbling" and only "bubbling". You have to learn how much 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, and a "full" bubble affect your impact point...and learn it well. Most people only practice "dead level" and score. They never think to practice "kentucky windage" and KNOW how much an "off bubble" or bow cant situation moves their impact point. So..>LEARN IT by practicing it.

Next thing besides practicing in the wind is to be POSITIVE when shooting in windy conditions. Accept the fact that you are going to miss and that the wind is going to catch you on a few shots now and again. Those that do badly during windy conditions are the ones that are negative and cry and moan about it and let it get to them.

Next thing...don't draw up the bow when the wind starts to lull...If you do it that way, you might get lucky, but you have already put a "rush shot sequence" into the back of your mind and you will hurry up and rush the shot and not shoot a strong shot...you are all tightened up and listening for the wind to change...and not focusing on the shot...but the "OMG is it gonna gust or not...I 'd better....."

Draw up when the wind crests and get locked in...the lull is coming, and you'll be under control. Shoot a strong shot. Like was stated earlier, if you focus on the middle and a strong shot and bow-arm...you will be more likely to hit center than if you "punch it" and shoot soft or on the go by.

Sometimes the wind is howling so badly that you cannot "bubble" it...then you just do the best you can. I choose to aim CENTER and "bubble it" top limb into the wind based upon arrow drift. Pay attention to the flags or where the holes are in the target...and pop your bubble accordingly based upon what you KNOW as the impact point for so much bubble.

You gotta do the same with YARDAGE too...Do YOU know how far you miss for a 1/2 yard off at any given distance? How bout if it is a yard off? You had better know your impact point for "off yardages" cuz if you don't, then it is more guess-work instead of knowledge of your equipment. You do this by INTENTIONALLY mis-setting your site by 1/2 yard increments and shoot groups until you know what 1/2 yard, 1 yard, 1.5 yards...etc gives you with the equipment as a difference in impact height. Valuable information on those hilly courses or courses that are off...or with a head or tail wind....

Do you know how uneven footing affects your shot if you are toesup or toes-down...??? You'd better...that is if you want to be up on your competition...they'll be guessing while you are nailing X's in spite of bad footing...just have to prepare for the WHEN it happens,,, and it is by proactive practicing that this is accomplished. Outdoor shooting isn't set without any other factors but you and the target face like indoor shooting is. Outdoor shooting is an entirely different animal (pun intended)....you can't get away with the sloppiness and form flaws outdoors that you can indoors at 20 yards...that 20 yard site setting probably isn't good enough outdoors either, once it is all said and done, haha.

field14


----------

